# 1/16 functioning P-51D



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

6000 hours over 3yrs? It shows! 

http://thebizzare.com/cool/model-making/


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Holy crap!
Thanks for the linc.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I want one. We're do you get the rounds for this thing? :devil:

Great build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

We.
Are.
Not.
Worthy.


----------

